# Anyone know what make...



## gregV (Jul 16, 2012)

Have any ideas who the Mfg of this boat is/was? 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/89731-what.html


----------



## addict (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure I'm wrong but it looks a lot like a paceship chance 32...


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

addict:
You are right . . . it looks a lot like a chance 32, but you are wrong, it's not a Chance 32. A good guess as the look is very similar, particularly the design/lines of the stern, rudder and skeg. I have to admit I did a double take at first glance but its not a Chance 32/28. That said, I don't have any bright ideas about what it actually is, but I'm trying to figure it out.

Mobnets
Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## gregV (Jul 16, 2012)

Yea, not a Chance. I also 'think' it's closer to a 1 Ton, .. about 38-40', but I have yet to put a tape measure on it. It could be smaller. 
I have no clue what it is at this point. Maybe later today I will find some info, .. if the wasp have left.


----------

